# Public Land Success



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

After a tough start to the season I was fortunate to fill both my tags on some public land birds this week.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice good job on harvesting your birds on public land


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome!!! The pic of you walking away with that Big spring Gobbler over your shoulder is a cool pic! congrats!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county did you hunt? Kill is down so far this year.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

GREAT TOM'S!!GREAT PIC'S!! You guy's look pretty GREEN down there.I love'd hunting down south in the middle of the season,usually had the wood's to myself during the week.Heard the tick's were getting pretty bad.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

joekacz said:


> GREAT TOM'S!!GREAT PIC'S!! You guy's look pretty GREEN down there.I love'd hunting down south in the middle of the season,usually had the wood's to myself during the week.Heard the tick's were getting pretty bad.


Oh yeah, really green. I like it though, you can get really tight to them on the roost. The ticks are horrible for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

pawcat said:


> Awesome!!! The pic of you walking away with that Big spring Gobbler over your shoulder is a cool pic! congrats!


Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Killing a bird on public ground can be a difficult task, Congratulations


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

fireline said:


> Killing a bird on public ground can be a difficult task, Congratulations


Yes sir, and thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

